# Tibial Plateau Fracture... fml



## tedlove (Jun 23, 2011)

So mid-June, playing co-ed rec softball of all things, I broke my leg. Tibial Plateau Fracture (Type II, I think) to be exact. Had surgery a week after (swelling had to go down), and it's been about 5 weeks. Got a plate and like a dozen screws in my leg. Docs says three months post-surgery I can start weight bearing. At around six months I should be moving around and walking pretty normally, and at one year I'll be back into impact sports.

I've made good progress to date with regaining range of motion, but it's a long recovery time and is honestly quite disheartening. I was riding at least three time a week and running in between, so the forced immobility has been difficult.

*Just wondering if there are any other riders out there who have experienced this... care to share?*


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I had to reply as soon as I saw the title of your post. Around the end of April I had an awkward backwards fall off my unicycle (yes I said unicycle) and dislocated my right knee. Having experienced previous knee issues with that leg (ACL reconstruction 13 years ago), I decided to wait until the swelling and pain had subsided before going to the doctor. Had a couple occurrences with the knee locking up, so I finally went to the doc and had an MRI. Turns out I had a non-displaced (thankfully) fracture of the of the tibial plateau, a small meniscus tear but an intact ACL ( although strained) and maybe most encouraging no arthritis. I was fitted for a brace which I wore for about 4 weeks straight which helped a lot. I'm currently going to therapy to help with my knee stability issues and general clunky-ness. Tomorrow I have an appointment with a surgeon to help me decide if my ACL should be reconstructed again since the original surgery was apparently somewhat botched and the "new" ACL not positioned at the proper angle, leading to some of my stability issues. I've been riding again for the last couple weeks but just on the road. So I think I got lucky, but I know I don't want to continue having these kind of problems with this knee. Good luck with your recovery, I don't envy your down time. Quick question, did you have any further damage beyond the fracture?


----------



## tedlove (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey, thanks for responding. Unicycles man, unicycles.

Well, so after surgery the doc told me that he was able to determine that I didn't suffer any tears of the ligaments on the inside and outside of the knee, but couldn't determine what is going on with the ACL. I think once I'm able to start weight-bearing I may have a better idea (if there is instability or whatever I'll go get an MRI). 

I did tear the meniscus and cartilage looked pretty damaged on one side. Doc said there is a chance the cartilage will repair itself but also a chance it won't and I'll need a partial knee replacement (at 28 years old). I think I cried when he told me that.


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

About 5 years ago i suffered a bi-chondrial tibial plateau fracture to my right knee while riding. Quite an experience, non weight bearing for about 2, 2 1/2 months. But, I healed up well, and ride a lot now. Take your time healing, it'll pay off. I had a little trouble getting the last couple degree's of extension for a while.


----------



## nicog92 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this brother. I tore my ACL in high school so I know that knees are not fun when they aren't right.


----------



## tedlove (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks all - I appreciate it. I figured that it's gotta be helpful that my sport of choice is cycling (minimal knee impact). So I'm hoping that regardless of outcome, I'll be able to get back on the bike and ride as much a I used to.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

On May 22,2010 I suffered a Tibial Plateau fracture. The lateral cleeved and the medial crushed. I had to have external fixation to stablize it, and allow the swelling to go down so they could open it up and put 2 plates and 16 screws in to hold it all together.

I was non-weight bearing for 19 weeks, had to have a manual manipulation, to break up scar tissue.

I got my extension to about 4°, but my flexion I was only able to get back about 115°-120°. Normal is 140°+.

So now I limp,on bad days. I can't run, I will need a knee replacement at some point. I have 2 10" long scars........But I can still ride. The only effect it has on that is if I step off, like an otb or I hit the eject button, I can't run it out, I have to tuck&roll. My knee buckles.

So no matter how much it hurts, BEND IT ! You need to break up the scar tissue.

As soon as I got my mile time down to 6mins on the bike at PT I put flats on my bike and started riding pavement.

So do all your exercises at home at least 2x of what they say, push,ice,repeat.



Sent using BOTH my thumbs


----------



## tedlove (Jun 23, 2011)

knoob said:


> On May 22,2010 I suffered a Tibial Plateau fracture. The lateral cleeved and the medial crushed. I had to have external fixation to stablize it, and allow the swelling to go down so they could open it up and put 2 plates and 16 screws in to hold it all together.


knoob, I'm sorry to hear man, damn. Do you mind if I ask how you injured yourself?

I will say I'm encouraged to hear that you are still riding, that's awesome - gives me some hope.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Just a freak thing. I blew a corner, my front wheel went over the top, caught a rock and ejected me. I flew about 8'-10' and landed with my heel in the bottom of the trough,my toes on the top. Perfectly inline with the downward force of my 200lb,nekid, body and just crushed it.
Doc said it was the type if injury you would see on someone who jumped out a window to concrete,and lived to tell 
It is what it is. If I didn't have MTB'ing to obsess on it would be drugs,booze or loose women...... Alright all 3 of em.
Stay aggressive with your treatment,ask alot of why's. I sought"non tradishional" treatments. I found a chiro who rode and ran,who does active release and graston. Google them. They helped my range of motion quite a bit.

Sent using BOTH my thumbs


----------



## jtrink (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, this literally just happened to me this weekend. I was in my last XC race of the season. I crashed with two miles of the race left. I barrell rolled off the trail and I think my upper tibia slammed into a rock. I didn't think anything about it at the time though. Just got back on my bike and cycled away to the finish - ending up 2nd overall I might add! After the race my knee felt weak and definately had some swelling and pain. Went to the Doc yesterday during night hours and the PA said she saw some "loosening" near my tibia plateau based on the X-ray. I'm not exactly sure what that means? I'm having a CAT scan on Thursday to confirm or rule out a fracture. 

I don't know how bad mine is right now, but I rode two miles on my bike to finish the race and I was hammering to the finish. I'm hoping it's nothing serious that requires surgery or a long recovery time. Good luck with your injury!


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea I doubt it too bad if you could wait fot the 2am, ok its killin me, lets go to the ER.

Mine was more like " my leg should'nt be at that angle" call 911.

Luckily someone heard my girly scream and I was close enough they could pack me out in a Stokes Basket.

You'll be good to go in 4-6 weeks

Sent using BOTH my thumbs


----------



## jtrink (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah man that's what I'm hoping for. I might just compete in road racing as opposed to mountain. I ended up 3rd overal for the series I did in CAT 3. My brain just doesn't have that off switch to slow down when I'm racing. Maybe road will be safer, haha...


----------



## peletonnissen (Jul 24, 2006)

Just found out I have a lateral tibial plateau fracture today due to a crash about a week ago. Has anyone had this injury and non elected for surgery?


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Wasn't an option for me! I had external fixation done the next morning. Then 2 weeks later it was a 6 hour surgery to put it back together.


----------



## pffft (Dec 20, 2003)

*.*

Lost an argument with gravity involving a horse and broke my tib plateau. Lots of screws and a plate. (since removed) Dr said if he found out I ever run a single step he would not treat me any more but bikes highly approved. That was 20 ish years ago. Nearly ruined me as our life revolved around horse endurance racing. Life pretty much sucked but one day my wife asked me to go with her to visit friends with ranch near Donner summit. For the heck of it I tossed my dusty trek that had been sitting in a corner for a year or so. Quickly discovered I COULD RIDE. Couldn't really walk but could pedal single track at 6000 feet. That day saved my life. Since then have ridden off and on and lately every day. Did a week in the alps, many happy hours in Downieville and the Lakes Basin and regular rides around here. No pain caused specifically from riding though broken leg is still atrophied. 
I still get around fine. I'm 62 and have no intention of stopping in the near future.

patrick


----------

